# 25th July 07"Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambridge a



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Lets see if we can tempt anyone out this month 

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
phodge
Mr phodge
jampott
ridley TT
OuTTlaw
NaughTTy
davyrest


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

18th and 25th are both good for me, but it wouldn't be the same without you, Norm.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, that's put everyone else off!!

:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I drove past Kneesworth meet pub the other day. Its on the main route between my new house and Cambridge


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well come along then. And bring the lovely Lisa with you.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Penny, 25th sounds like a possibility.

Tim not seen you for ages so are you available 25th ?

Anyone else ?

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Thanks Penny, 25th sounds like a possibility.
> 
> Tim not seen you for ages so are you available 25th ?
> 
> ...


I'll do my best for the 25th...

No Lisa though. Maybe the September one, so keep organising


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

25th should be OK


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep 25th is ok for me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I should make it to this one Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Right 25th it is then 8)

I've updated the 1st post and added an attendees list.

See you all next week.

Norman


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, just thought id ask you lot if you reckon my dashpod is on the way out. Drove it last weekend and it said 0mph and 6mpg average :?: the rest is working ok i think. :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi guys, just thought id ask you lot if you reckon my dashpod is on the way out. Drove it last weekend and it said 0mph and 6mpg average :?: the rest is working ok i think. :?


Could potentially be an early sign, but usually the petrol guage is an early indicator of potential trouble. Mine started with the battery going flat after a few days because the processors were not shutting off then the dreaded fuel guage showing more petrol than it really had, can be compared to the DIS display. Not sure about the 0mph. When was the last time you reset the MPG as it may just need a reset. Although it's probably been in the company of the Viper and feels embarassed returning 30mpg ish 8)

Not sure my ramblings have helped, but we can take a look on Wednesday.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Bump

Anyone else fancy joining us 

Weather looks OK as well 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Norm, will the gaffer have gammon?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone else fancy joining us
> 
> Weather looks OK as well 8)


You're not flooded out up there then??


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Norm, will the gaffer have gammon?


Hi Tim

He has the last few times we have met, still very tasty ;-)

Sure you can pick something else from the menu if not 

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Bump
> ...


We seem to have got off lightly over on the East, been plenty of rain but not in the volumes other areas have had.

Will you be able to make it?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Course!!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Norm, will the gaffer have gammon?
> ...


*IF* he has gammon, I'll come over.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> *IF* he has gammon, I'll come over.


I'll check with Dimos on Wed morning as he is usually off on Tues. He can then keep you a gammon specially for you Timothy :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > *IF* he has gammon, I'll come over.
> ...


Ta, Norm.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

STOP THE PRESS

Just checked Gammon is on the menu Wed - Dimos assures me 100%

So no excuses for not joining us Tim :lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> STOP THE PRESS
> 
> Just checked Gammon is on the menu Wed - Dimos assures me 100%
> 
> ...


Woo! [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

can I tentitively put my name down for the meeting on the 25th , don't know what work will throw at me.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> can I tentitively put my name down for the meeting on the 25th , don't know what work will throw at me.


Davy

Hope to see you tonight 8)

Norman


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Norman

im in the country this time .....but unfortunately work is spoiling my fun time again :?

have a fun evening & hopefully I will get my butt to the next meet


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I should be able to make tonight Norm although I won't be staying that long as I'm dead on my feet at the moment, I'll park over on the other side of the car park if you want so all the TT's will be together :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I should be able to make tonight Norm although I won't be staying that long as I'm dead on my feet at the moment, I'll park over on the other side of the car park if you want so all the TT's will be together :wink:
> 
> Graham


Park with me


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for organising another great evening Norm, sorry I left a bit early but I was cream crackered.

Hope to see you all at the August meet where I hope to stay a bit longer.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah cheers Norm, and good to see you again Graham - long time no see.

The gammon was lovely, as ever.

Nice to see you again, Penny - and whoever TT51FAN was that I chased back to Stotfold.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Norm - was great to see every one again, and good to meet Dave (he was TT51 FAN Tim!)

Graham, that RS looks superb - loved the interior especially.

Tim - that RRS doesn't half shift for a lard arse! :lol:

See you all soon,
Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks Norm - was great to see every one again, and good to meet Dave (he was TT51 FAN Tim!)
> 
> Graham, that RS looks superb - loved the interior especially.
> 
> ...


I have about the same bhp as you, Paul, but a shed load more grunt. When its already rolling, it goes quite well. :wink:

I think Dave *may* have mullered it down the slip road onto the A1, and I followed, but I forgot that 'backing off' in the RRS is different to 'backing off' in a TT, and ended up a bit close... :roll: :lol:

For what is effectively a bungalow on wheels, it'll trundle along quite nicely though.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another good night. Glad to see you all again. Graham, as already said, that car is superb!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments on the car pepe's, I think it looks better in the flesh than in any pictures I've taken but that's probably because I'm crap at photography :wink:

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for the nice comments on the car pepe's, I think it looks better in the flesh than in any pictures I've taken but that's probably because I'm crap at photography :wink:
> 
> Graham


Would look even better if it had a metal roof & some extra doors :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the nice comments on the car pepe's, I think it looks better in the flesh than in any pictures I've taken but that's probably because I'm crap at photography :wink:
> ...


Who pulled your chain :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, sorry about last night, work went on and on, got home and thought id have an hours kip, woke up 9pm knacked looks like i missed a good one.  Gutted will have to wait till the next one.


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes cheers Norm, 
Only my second meet, Iâ€™m sure I will get to know you all over the next couple of months. I will try to get there a bit earlier next time & hopefully get a chance to have a look around some of your cars. 
So much for the relaxing drive home, I got a bit carried away trying to keep up with some of you guys :wink:

Hope to see you soon Dave (TT51FAN)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Glad you all enjoyed yourselves, and an enjoyable drive home as well.

Outlaw, I don't know having a few ZZZZZZZZZZ's more important than getting along to the Kneesworth meet :lol:

Sorry Dave for not introducing you to the shy retiring chap sitting opposite me - he is Tim (jampott) drives the pimp mobile :lol:

TTfn

Norman


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi
Sorry i did not make it to the meet , worked late and was to tired and to late to travel down. Hope to meet up soon, hopefully with my car looking okay need s loads of work at present especially refurb of the wheels


----------

